# lenny und mod_evasive



## Laubie (4. Dez. 2009)

Hi,
ich wollte meinen Server grad mal wieder etwas sicherer machen und habe mittels

```
apt-get instal mod_evasive
```
mod_evasive installiert.
Nachdem ich in der Datei

```
/etc/apache2/mods-available/mod-evasive.load
```
folgendes eingefügt habe:

```
<IfModule mod_evasive20.c>
DOSHashTableSize 3097
DOSPageCount 5
DOSSiteCount 100
DOSPageInterval 1
DOSSiteInterval 1
DOSBlockingPeriod 100
DOSEmailNotify info@ich.de
DOSLogDir "/var/lock/mod_evasive"
</IfModule>
```
funktioniert auch alles. Nur irgendwie sperrt der Server mich jetzt manchmal aus 
soooo sicher wollte ich es jetzt auch nicht ;-)
sind die Einstellungen zu "hart" ?

Grüße Laubie


----------



## Falcon37 (4. Dez. 2009)

Hatte ich auch, hier steht was die Variablen bedeuten, dass einstellen ist dann eigentlich recht einfach.


----------



## Laubie (4. Dez. 2009)

ok, ähnliches hatte ich grad auch in deutsch gefunden 
Was sind denn mal gute (Erfahrungs-)Werte an dieser Stelle?
Der PageCount von 5 scheint ja etwas knapp zu sein.
Ich setze das jetzt mal auf 10, mal schauen, ob das reicht.

Grüße
Laubie


----------



## Falcon37 (4. Dez. 2009)

Ich suche auch gerade noch dann "perfekten" Einstellungen, poste ich wenn ich sie habe  Lese momentan nur überall das die Werkseinstellungen gut wären, kann ich aber nicht behaupten.

Wenn du den Logging-Pfad DOSLogDir "/var/lock/mod_evasive" nutzt, nicht vergessen diesen Ordner mit mkdir /var/lock/mod_evasive zu erstellen.


----------



## Laubie (4. Dez. 2009)

jou...
hab ich gemacht. Danke.
Hab sogar dran gedacht, dem Verzeichnis Schreibrechte für Apache zu geben 

grüßle
Laubie


----------

